# Downloads getting stuck



## sportsfan1 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello,
When downloading medium to large files, it stops randomly in the middle of the download (no specific time). In the off chance it doesn't stop, it gets stuck at the end and says 100% complete 00:00 remaining, but the process does not complete. I didn't used to have this problem, but it has appeared within the last month or so. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## sportsfan1 (Oct 30, 2007)

I have attempted to download from places such as download.com, fileshack, etc, but im having the same problem.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't suppose you ran out of space on your hard drive?

Go to control panel > internet options > delete files under temporary internet files in the general tab.

which ISP do you use?


----------



## sportsfan1 (Oct 30, 2007)

sorry im not very computer literate, ISP = roadrunner? And i don't have an internet options in my control panel.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

go to Internet Explorer > Tools > Internet options


----------



## sportsfan1 (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok done, but I usually use firefox


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that firefox also uses the temporary internet files 

not just download something and see if there's any difference.


----------



## sportsfan1 (Oct 30, 2007)

It still freezes at the end with 00:00 remaining. Any ideas?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

try updating the driver for your network card


----------



## sportsfan1 (Oct 30, 2007)

how do you do that?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

download and install PC Wizard:

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php

Open it, and tell me what you see next to network card.


----------



## sportsfan1 (Oct 30, 2007)

sorry for the delay, there are two listings for network card:

Network Card :	Intersil Americas Inc (Was: Harris Semiconductor) PRISM 2.5 802.11b 11Mbps Wireless Controller

Network Card :	VT82C570 MV IDE Controller VT6102 Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter


----------



## sportsfan1 (Oct 30, 2007)

Any help? I managed to update my network drivers, this problem is very frustrating.

Thanks


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

So you have updated your drivers to the latest version, correct?

I had trouble finding them on the manufacturer's website. The only one I found there was from 2001, so I continued looking.

Try this, boot up in "Safe Mode with Networks". See if that makes any difference, it'll help narrow down the list of culprits, if it works.


----------



## sportsfan1 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes, one driver was up to date and the other one was updated during the process. Sorry, but how do you boot up in safe mode? I've done it before but it's been a while.


----------



## sportsfan1 (Oct 30, 2007)

Actually, my download just finished. It seems that the updating the network drive worked, I'll get back to you if I have any more problems. Thank you very much toshi.


----------



## sportsfan1 (Oct 30, 2007)

Actually the problem has re-occured, I'm not sure whats going on.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

You boot up in safe mode by tapping the F8 key while it's booting, keep tapping it until a screen with options comes up. If F8 doesn't work, then try F2.

After you get to a "screen", it'll give options to boot in Safe mode, safe mode with VGA, safe mode with network. Select the safe mode with network and then try downloading something again.


----------



## Bookworm99 (Jun 5, 2007)

This is some sort of glitch in Firefox; it has happened to me intermittently since version 2.0.0.1. I suggest clearing your cache and shutting off any download accelerators or network enchancer programs you're using. Also, what Firefox extensions do you have?


----------



## sportsfan1 (Oct 30, 2007)

Firefox extensions?


----------



## Bookworm99 (Jun 5, 2007)

You know, addons. Like FoxyTunes, FasterFox, SiteAdvisor, Web Developer Toolbar, etc...


----------



## sportsfan1 (Oct 30, 2007)

I tried downloading the same file in safe mode, still had the same problem. It froze at about 21 minutes left. Also I have no firefox extensions that I'm aware of.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f131/downloads-stop-timeout-58996.html#post1032776


----------

